# Is honey good post workout?



## bigsahm21 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it a good sugar to have in a PWO shake?


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2009)

Depending if Insulin spike PWO works for you.. honestly i never tried it


----------



## Fitness-Love (Apr 7, 2009)

i always eat honey with my breakfast its good for ur testerone and for the sperm it gives u more power in sex and carrying weights, so take big spoon of honey with milk at morning and before u go to bed take a cup of milk and 1 honey spoon.. and good luck


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

bigsahm21 said:


> Is it a good sugar to have in a PWO shake?





sara said:


> Depending if Insulin spike PWO works for you.. honestly i never tried it



Insulin spike is sometimes a good thing PWO, to be sure. I wouldn't recommend honey - it's half fructose. Wrong kind of sugar for this purpose. 



Fitness-Love said:


> i always eat honey with my breakfast its good for ur testerone and for the sperm it gives u more power in sex and carrying weights, so take big spoon of honey with milk at morning and before u go to bed take a cup of milk and 1 honey spoon.. and good luck


Sweet mother of God, shut up.


----------



## nkira (Apr 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Sweet mother of God, shut up.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitness-Love said:


> i always eat honey with my breakfast its good for ur testerone and for the sperm it gives u more power in sex and carrying weights, so take big spoon of honey with milk at morning and before u go to bed take a cup of milk and 1 honey spoon.. and good luck


Are you fucking kidding me?  Wow dude!


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 8, 2009)

<---watching porn and eating honey by the jar!

Oh Oh OH...I got one...Honey NUT cheerios...get it ...get it???  Oh man I kill me!  HAH!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 8, 2009)

Honey NUT Cheerios LMAO!!

Im gonna eat some honey, then get someone to taste my semen then post in that sex thread about cum taste. HMMMM.


----------



## nkira (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## vader (Apr 8, 2009)

the more I hang around this board the funnier you gus get. I should spend more time here


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

Built said:


> Insulin spike is sometimes a good thing PWO, to be sure. I wouldn't recommend honey - it's half fructose. Wrong kind of sugar for this purpose.
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of God, shut up.



you know, his comment was stupid....but you comment made me ashamed of being a man there for a second....I swear we are not all like that!!!...


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

Of course you're not! LOL! But be grateful that some are - it makes it SO MUCH EASIER for the rest of you to shine!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Honey NUT Cheerios LMAO!!
> 
> Im gonna eat some honey, then get someone to taste my semen then post in that sex thread about cum taste. HMMMM.



hahahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahahha......I just woke up the woman downstairs and made the dogs bark because i laughed so hard, might as well bug her for sex now!!!!    























BTW, sha said "get that thing away from me"....and went back to sleep....


----------



## T_man (Apr 9, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> <---watching porn and eating honey by the jar!
> 
> Oh Oh OH...I got one...Honey NUT cheerios...get it ...get it???  Oh man I kill me!  HAH!



I... don't... get it..... 

I know something there about honey/sex, nuts as in balls, but where do the cheerios come in?? I'm having breakfast right now and I'm so hungry that I don't have time to think about sexual inuendos


----------

